# Tyler Mill - 5/2/10



## bvibert (May 2, 2010)

Met up with the Black Sheep Squadron and Woodcore for my first trip to Tyler Mill today.  We got a great tour and I really enjoyed myself.  There's a lot of cool stuff in there, including some looooong and creative skinnies.  I really enjoyed the rock garden section, though I was pretty far from clearing it.  My GPS said around 8.5 miles, though I heard others say it was closer to 11, I don't really know.  We did the ride in around 3.5 hours with several stops for some in the group to session various skinnies.  They kept it moving and I never felt like I was waiting too long at any one spot.

Good to get out for my longest ride so far this season and to meet a bunch of new people.  I also got my first OTB of the season out of the way!  As my knees are feeling more and more sore from the resulting impact I'm really considering getting some leg armor now... 

Here's Woodcore's track of the ride:
http://www.crankfire.com/gps/track/8392/bss_-_ride_4_-


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2010)

I almost forgot to mention the BBQ a the end of the ride was the perfect way to cap of a great ride!


----------



## WoodCore (May 2, 2010)

Ditto on Bvibert's comments! I had a great time and felt honored to be guided around the park by none other than the Pukemaster of Bikerag fame. A privilege indeed to be able to ride with the builder of a lot of the stuff at both Tyler Mill and Millers Pond. 

Today's ride was probably the largest group ride I've ever been on! I think we where almost 20 when we pulled out of the lot onto the trails. We did lose a few along the way regardless riding with such a large group took some time to adjust to. None the less after a bit of confusion at the start of the ride, things kinda fell into place and the ride flowed pretty well. Kudos to Stitch and Sammy for keeping the group together and looking out for everyone. 

We where out on the trails for just about 3.5 hours rolled 11 miles and climbed 1900 feet. There where no really big climbs other than one section of trail with a ton of tight switchback turns in general just a bunch of short up and downs along the way. Most of the trails we rode where nice flowing and twisty single tracks with the occasional double track and one stretch of dirt road with plenty of skinnies along the way. The trails here are pretty smooth in general but do have a bit of tech especially in that rock garden. Gotta get back and ride that one when the trail is clear. There where a bunch of great riders in the group today and I was all eyes, watching and learning! Stitch and Puke are both amazing riders and although somewhat different in their style of riding it was awesome watching them roll those skinnies for sure! Very inspiring and motivating at the same time.      

The post ride grill and chill was great! Had a chance to chat with some great folks and stuff my face at the same time. No better way to end a MTB ride!


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2010)

Some video from yesterday's  ride........ :flag:


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Some video from yesterday's  ride........ :flag:



Good stuff!  Captured the ride well, IMHO.


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2010)

I'm sure you'll agree bvibert but would love to get back there for another rip soon! Definitely want another shot at the "Rock Garden" at the least! Maybe we could even coerce Greg into joining us, but that's probably a long shot! :smash:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 3, 2010)

Nice video.  Looks like a lot of fun riding!  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I'm sure you'll agree bvibert but would love to get back there for another rip soon! Definitely want another shot at the "Rock Garden" at the least! Maybe we could even coerce Greg into joining us, but that's probably a long shot! :smash:



I'll absolutely be going back, I'm not sure how well I'd be able to find my way around, but it would still be fun.  I think Greg still has a bike, we'll have to see if we can get him to take it out for a ride again...


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2010)

Surprised Grassi hasn't chimed in yet, he always liked a good ride at the Mill.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Surprised Grassi hasn't chimed in yet, he always liked a good ride at the Mill.



I'm surprised this TR hasn't received more of a response from the TM regulars on this board in general.  I guess there wasn't enough references to the pickle park... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm surprised this TR hasn't received more of a response from the TM regulars on this board in general.  I guess there wasn't enough references to the pickle park... :roll:



Was the pickleing are pointed out to you on the ride?


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Some video from yesterday's  ride........ :flag:



nice job on the vid. what camera do you have?


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2010)

Hmm. Anyone up for an mid afternoon TM rip Thursday? Like 3:30 or 4 pm?


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Was the pickleing are pointed out to you on the ride?



No, but I think I know where it is based on a post ride description...


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> nice job on the vid. what camera do you have?



That was taken by bikerdave from Crankfire.com (and probably elsewhere).  I think he has the VholdR ContourHD, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> Hmm. Anyone up for an mid afternoon TM rip Thursday? Like 3:30 or 4 pm?



There's a small chance that I could pull something like that off, after my wife is done with school, which will be next week...


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> TI think he has the VholdR ContourHD, but I'm not entirely sure.



ah, that's what the magic guys have too.  sweet camera!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2010)

Nice video


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> Hmm. Anyone up for an mid afternoon TM rip Thursday? Like 3:30 or 4 pm?



Holy Crap, Greg wants to ride!


----------

